# hoover sunday 4/22



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

after debating with myself till about noon,whether or not i wanted to beat myself up again today,i won the argument with myself and headed out for some crappie fishing.i had high hopes after yesterday's dismal results with fishintiger.(i still think my partners are jinxes) 
even my wife believes it now,LOL.
anyway,got on the water and tried drifting for staging fish with little success.i then decided they should be moving shallow,and headed for a couple of my favorite spots.first stop produced a few fish,but went dead in short order.i then proceeded to spot #2.ran across littleking and sean frame in the general area of spot #2,and they said things were slow.i anchored up and within a few seconds after my first cast,had a nice fish on.the action continued for the rest of the afternoon till i ran out of minnies and energy.
i ended the day with a total of about 30 crappies from 9"-12",with a few more shorter ones mixed in.not a fast and furious day,but eneough action to keep boredom from setting in.
all fish were caught in 2-3 feet of water on slip bobber/minnies and roadrunners with crappie thunder tails.surface temps went from 60 to 65 degrees.
fish were still biting when i left,but i was too worn out to throw the roadrunner anymore.
what a great day to be out on the water


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

rick , i dont care what ole jim horan says, you really might know a thing or two about fishin hoover! lol


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

pay him no mind,LOL.i ran nto him today.we were both coming in at the same time.he killed the channel cats today about as many as the crappies i got,with 14 fishohios up to 33 inches:B 
but he's just lucky cause he doen't know what he's doing


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i got one pic of one of today's fish,but it turned out funky.i was dog tired,had bad lighting,and the camera lense was apparently a mess,LOL.but here it is anyway,for the doubting thomas's


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Great job out there Rick! Tried Alum this afternoon for couple hours poor results 2 dink saugeyes and nothing but 9" or less crappies. Found tons of them but no big ones to be found it is close though real close. Sounds like hoover is it right now!! Good job as usual!!


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

thanks for buckeye laking us rick  we went back to the deep water and had some fun! 

looks like one of those porn star rulers there rick LMAO



good to see ya out, glad you caught some out of OUR hole!!!!!!!

he he he he we'll get ya next time!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

troy,i think the warmup just brouht some males up in some spots,but lots of fish are still staging deeper.marked lots of them in deeper water,but got tired of fighting the wind and had a feeling the shallow spots i fished might hold some.should only get better from here.at least the size is better than last year.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

or just find frame and paylake him


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

I would have much rather been fishing then doing yard work.  I got me a nice sun burn from yard work. I'm paying for it this morning. We'll get them next time.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> We'll get them next time.


there's always next time.
hopefully littleking and frame will be out then and we can follow them to the fish


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

hey rick.

if you need some mojo hit me up.
i would love to get into some crappie and kitties!!


soon!!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

mitch,give me a yell when you can get out.i need to take time to get on those cats while they're going nuts too 
just gotta get some shad.


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

misfit said:


> there's always next time.
> hopefully littleking and frame will be out then and we can follow them to the fish


Sounds like a plan. Just don't let them know that's what we are using them for.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

for a small fee i can work on the shad rick  
I need your phone # doood




misfit said:


> mitch,give me a yell when you can get out.i need to take time to get on those cats while they're going nuts too
> just gotta get some shad.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

misfit said:


> hopefully littleking and frame will be out then and we can follow them to the fish



uh huh  figured lol


----------



## spidey (Mar 19, 2007)

misfit said:


> all fish were caught in 2-3 feet of water on slip bobber/minnies and roadrunners with crappie thunder tails.surface temps went from 60 to 65 degrees.
> fish were still biting when i left,but i was too worn out to throw the roadrunner anymore.
> what a great day to be out on the water


You might have to keep that spot a secret, misfit. I haven't caught anything in less than 12 ft of water. You would be overrun with "friendly" fellow fishermen. When I was catching fish/losing fish I would hear someone yell out "hey, he's catching fish." I wasn't even slaughterin' 'em like you were. I got enough for a nice little fish fry without leftovers, though.  Just a question, which method worked best for you, the jig or live bait? I strictly jig, but just curious.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

spidey,most fish came on minnies,but i'm sure jigs would work as well.didn't throw the roadrunner very long but got several fish on it.when they really move in,it won't matter what you throw 
then i really like throwing a rr and sometimes it's a fish on every cast 
that area is really no secret,but still doesn't get too crowded most of the time.and i don't mind company as long as they're not ramming my boat or casting into it 
i've been know to even invite other boats to fish beside me


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

LMAO rick!

we tried jigs as well, did not work as well as minnies


----------



## Steelwolve (Apr 18, 2006)

Was up at twin bridges at hoover and fished with minnows all around the shoreline by the north bridge from 7-10pm also had 2 poles with shad on the bottom. I couldnt beleive it with the conditions but we didnt even get a bite in 3 hours. I told ya misfit CURSES are real! I think im gonna give up shorefishing Hoover I really have been Skunked the last 11 plus trips up there. All and all I cant complain though Beautiful night and my little cousin had a Ball cause I actually let him cast and bait up himself! Its funny how little things like that can make a kid so excited


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Sounds like a nice trip Rick! Way to go.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Rick

Build up your strength 
We are runnin out of people to hold up flathead


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

LOL.i think my strength is limited to holding up crappies 
but i'm ok with catching some for you guys to hold up


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

Steelwolve said:


> Was up at twin bridges at hoover and fished with minnows all around the shoreline by the north bridge from 7-10pm also had 2 poles with shad on the bottom. I couldnt beleive it with the conditions but we didnt even get a bite in 3 hours. I told ya misfit CURSES are real! I think im gonna give up shorefishing Hoover I really have been Skunked the last 11 plus trips up there. All and all I cant complain though Beautiful night and my little cousin had a Ball cause I actually let him cast and bait up himself! Its funny how little things like that can make a kid so excited



dont give up on the shallows yet, they'll be there here in a week or two. next time try the west bank around timber


----------



## starcraft (Jun 3, 2005)

Good job Rick on the crappies good to see they getting off to a good start.  Its only going to get better from here (weather permitting.) Still have not hit hoover yet trying to get my walleye fix right now!!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

no dinks so far either 
we'll hook up sometime after you get back.


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

are there gar in Hoover?

I was crappie fishing the oxbow area today (skunked, btw), and I swear something broke the water that looked like a gar. I mean, how many fish have a long thin front section like a gar?


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Lots of gar in Hoover, state record once came from big walnut below it.


----------

